# 3 LVLs On Ridge Won't Allow Ridge Vent Install???



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi. I've been a Roofer/Sider for most of my life and never encountered a problem like this before. The Builder who built the house I am roofing messed up big time. Just finished the entire roof (half 12 pitch and shed dormers on the other half with that half with a 7 pitch) with asphalt architectural shingles. Time to put the Ridge Vent in and found that there is NO room to cut the vent properly. There are (3) LVLs, 1 1/2" x 11 7/8" x 30' glued and screwed together for the Ridge Beam, making a really wide beam of approx. 5 1/2" total width. That isn't the problem, however. The builder parked the 2 x 10 rafters directly even at the very top of the ridge beams, leaving a closed triangle over the ridge beam with the ZIP system roof boards. This means, I have no way to cut into the roof since that is a 'closed' area and the beam is so wide that I would have to cut down to go below the thick beam way beyond what is normally done. Can't cut the LVLs, so what can be done? How do I cut past the LVLs at the ridge but need to cut way, way lower down the side of the roof line and not have the roof leak? HELP, please.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It can be done with a Smart Vent.
http://www.dciproducts.com/html/smartvent.htm


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Smart vent or box vents spaced out. Is it going to be a hot roof deck?


----------



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

*Thanks for the ideas. Got one from the Structural Engineer, too.*

Thanks for all who responded with the idea of the Smart Vent. Called about it to my wholesaler and they said that a new and improved is (or has) come out that can be purchased in a seamless piece that you can roll out instead of the Smart Vent that comes in set size pieces. It was called US something but made by DCI, I assume. So there is options out there when a builder is an idiot with LVL installs.

Thought I would share this, too. Another solution cuz cutting that far down to put in a Smart Vent into a roof scares the insurance payments out of me if it ever leaked in the future... 

Spoke to the structural engineer that the homeowner hired from the start (smart homeowner) before even building. He said that I can actually cut down normally from the peak to enable cutting ONLY (and he meant ONLY) a 3/4" corner off of each side of each of the outside LVLs so a normal ridge vent can go on. He checked all his code manuals just to be certain for sure and yes, the corners of the LVLs can be cut the 3/4" ONLY MAX. to allow for air flow. He also told me to tell the homeowner to go after the builder since he should have known better and raised the 2x10 rafters up and over the tops of the LVLs at least an inch on the 11 7/8" LVLs. Builder is an idiot  and now, more work for me with a lot of danger involved doing this but at least it can be fixed. Builder hasn't called back homeowner and they are fuming :furious: but at least there is a solution that won't cost a million dollars to fix!:thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't over engineer this . If you have having drywall tight to the rafters, just use an over deck vent system and be done with it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> I wouldn't over engineer this . If you have having drywall tight to the rafters, just use an over deck vent system and be done with it.



_"He said that I can actually cut down normally from the peak to enable cutting ONLY (and he meant ONLY) a 3/4" corner off of each side of each of the outside LVLs so a normal ridge vent can go on. He checked all his code manuals just to be certain for sure and yes, the corners of the LVLs can be cut the 3/4" ONLY MAX. to allow for air flow." _ 

This is what I was going to suggest.

Joe I haven't heard of this new product, thanks for the tip. Something new all the time.

WOW, what is an over deck vent system?

I never ran into this problem when building so I am new to these products.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Smart vent is more of a retrofit vent where you lack soffit venting but it has application for pitch changes and can be used to vent a situation like this.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Who are you working for? If you're working for the builder, you should shut up and talk to him. If the HO is GC'ing the job, you should ask him what he wants to do at this detail, because he ultimately is the screw up.

Have you looked at the plans? It is likely that (3) LVL's were called for at that location, furthermore, there is no real evidence that the builder screwed up. Many times differing elevations force such compromises.

And lastly, what kind of professional roofer has to come onto a DIY site, blast other contractors while asking how to do something? I don't think the builder is the only idiot on that job site. Your big mouth is poor form and very telling.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I am surprised that there are no hangers on the rafters though.


----------



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

*I thought this was a site for help not a ***** slap...*

I posted for help and have even spoken to the Structural Engineer for help. Even the SE told me the builder is a moron and the HO should go after him. I work for myself btw and the HO's are nice people who just want the builder to build the correct way and btw, to the plan supplied to the builder. I really don't think you should be crying about my post cuz not only IS it built incorrectly and rafters should have been pushed up but I agree with the last posting. Why are there NO joist hangers on those LVLs? BC the builder is an idiot who screwed up many other places too. HO's shouldn't have to go thru this and they paid good money for what they thought was going to be a good and to code job. Builder didn't follow the plan and I really hope the HO goes thru with suing them. Buider won't even call the HO's back and me neither. Some builder. Won't even call out of courtesy to fix his mistakes. Makes the rest of us honest contractors look bad with shoddy work like he did and his crew of misfits. So, how the hell was I supposed to put in a ridge vent, brain surgeon you are, when clearly I couldn't? Tell the HO's what? It is clearly the 'builders' fault and I say builder loosely. I heard he even dropped a second story wall cuz he tried to lift it with a LULL and it was too large, so he had to call a crane. Some builder. 
Thanks to everyone else for their help on this board, however.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Did you see the plans? What did the achitecturals call for for venting? Was there a detail? Has the building passed the framing cover? If so, then the toe-nailed rafters were OK, if slightly unorthodox.

Why ask the SE for a vent detail? That should be up to the architect? Was there an architect?

You, as a professional roofer, ask how you can put on a roof vent. Within one post, and one call to the local supplier, you have an answer. What kind of roofer are you?

Everyone on this job site, including you and the SE seem exceedingly unprofessional.


----------



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

*Lol*

You should probably go and get some work. With all your replies that are fairly caustic to others from your reply history, you seem to have a lot of time on your hands and pretend to be an expert in every field of building, plumbing, electrical and even shear walls in Cali. Re read my posts, old dude. I spoke with the SE cuz the builder moron won't call back. And I sure as hell am not going to be cutting into LVLs for a cathedral 12 pitch a mile high that I KNOW needs a ridge vent without talking to the HOs SE. Clue here for you, old dude. Architects, SEs or HOs don't do the actual building or put every frikken detail into the plans...that's for the all knowing expert builder to do and the builder here is an idiot. So, like you are some expert in all phases of code, load, building or just out of work? I was correct in telling the HOs and speaking to the SE. Hope the builder gets sued after this and I will recommend to the HOs they do since I will have to charge them a lot to do what I have to do to fix the builders frikken mistake.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

You're chiding me for being caustic? Have you written a complete sentence yet without referring to somebody as an idiot?

The detail you are dealing with is common and should not cause such discomposure.


----------



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

*Lol*

If it the 'problem' is so common as you say, then why did the builder not know about it and build it the proper way? And not even use joist hangers as EVERYONE in any field of building should be aware of? Nope. That builder screwed up and why blast ME for it? You need priorites, dude, and that means not being so much of a know-it-all in a nasty way to others trying to fix a problem. Don't make things worse all the time with your posts. Try to help and not be part of the problem.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I would say that anybody who refers to others as an idiot as much as you do on this thread has no business chiding others.

Again, this detail is a common issue, which was answered by the second post here and in one phone call to your supplier.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We need to stay on topic, name calling members is not allowed, and antagonizing members isn't either.

Moderator


----------



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for all who responded with the idea of the Smart Vent. Called about it to my wholesaler and they said that a new and improved is (or has) come out that can be purchased in a seamless piece that you can roll out instead of the Smart Vent that comes in set size pieces. It was called US something but made by DCI, I assume. So there is options out there when a builder does an incorrect installation with LVL important ridge beam installs.

Thought I would share this, too. Another solution cuz cutting that far down to put in a Smart Vent into a roof scares the insurance payments out of me if it ever leaked in the future... 

Spoke to the structural engineer that the homeowner hired from the start (smart homeowner) before even building. He said that I can actually cut down normally from the peak to enable cutting ONLY (and he meant ONLY) a 3/4" corner off of each side of each of the outside LVLs so a normal ridge vent can go on. He checked all his code manuals just to be certain for sure and yes, the corners of the LVLs can be cut the 3/4" ONLY MAX. to allow for important air flow. He also told me to tell the homeowner to go after the builder since he should have known better and raised the 2x10 rafters up and over the tops of the LVLs at least an inch on the 11 7/8" LVLs. 

Builder should be an expert in codes and how to install a ridge beam but didn't and now, more work for me with a lot of danger involved doing this but at least it can be fixed. Builder hasn't called back homeowner and they are fuming :furious: but at least there is a solution that won't cost a million dollars to fix!:thumbup: 

When you don't know what you are doing, there is always a YouTube vid to watch. I suggest that the builder who installed the LVLs incorrectly made a costly mistake and should have done a search if he wasn't familiar with engineered lumber. Food for thought builders - those ridge beams need to allow for a ridge vent so raise those rafters up a bit. Hope this helps some out there who don't know about LVL engineered ridges.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

What kind of insulation is/was planned?


----------



## ROOFERPETE (Nov 2, 2014)

Pitchman, ignore the Wingnut. There are some people with whom an intelligent, constructive conversation is impossible.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Hardly the case. We don't know at all what the plans said. All there is is yelling about how stupid the builder was. My point is that spray foam insulation was planned and ventilation wasn't needed.


----------



## Rubia (Nov 2, 2014)

Ridge beams are a way to use rafters instead of trusses without a ceiling tie, however that beam can sure get in the way!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm glad Pitchman and Rooferpete got their say in this thread, too bad they have now vanished from this board after they got the answers they needed.


----------



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

*Problem fixed by Builder/Carpenters in total.*

:thumbsup:Came across an old email about my posting and figured I would post the answer. The builder/carpenters were contacted and they came out to look at the problem. They admitted fully it was a problem on their end they did not address earlier and blamed it on workers under their employ who should not have built the ridge as such. They came out with indoor rolling staging and various saws. The suggestion from the Structural Engineer was applied by them (cut ONLY AT MOST 3/4" from the interior top corners of the 2 LVLs butting the roofline plywood to allow air to circulate properly with a proper normal ridge vent). It took 3 guys 3 days to complete and the homeowner was NOT charged a single penny. I installed a proper exterior ridge vent and all is well.

This indeed was a problem the builder/carpenters created in error and the joists should have been placed ABOVE the LVLs, not even with them at the top ridge. Problem fixed but would have been avoided had the builder raised the roof joists up a bit. Great bunch of guys who fixed the problem and a great builder who stuck to his word to the homeowner about building the home properly.:thumbsup:


----------



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

*In regards to insulation on this house...*

The home was (is all done now) to have roofing all done in conventional materials exteriorly with a normal exterior ridge vent. Interior was such as done to code with proper size fiberglass insulation and foam channels installed on a cathedral ceiling (12 pitch) under the insulation to allow for air flow from the bottom to top ridge venting.

The homeowners looked into sprayed foam but did not want to take out a 2nd mortage to cover the ridiculously high and absurd cost of sprayed foam. I have no idea where someone on this board got the idea sprayed foam was ever to be used. It would have solved the problem the builders created but the cost of sprayed foam is so high that winning the lottery would have to be accomplished in order to afford it as opposed to conventional insulation.

But, as discussed in my last post, this was fully the builders problem, the builder admitted it was his mistake and the builder took the 3 days with 3 of his guys to fix it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

PitchMan said:


> I have no idea where someone on this board got the idea sprayed foam was ever to be used


No one knew if spray foam was detailed on the plans. In fact, no one here knew what kind on insulation was planned for


----------



## PitchMan (Oct 22, 2014)

*11-02-2014 your post WingNut*

You said, "My point is that spray [COLOR=blue !important]foam insulation[/COLOR] was planned and ventilation wasn't needed.". I never said anything about foam insulation. It was only you who said it like it was included somewhere in this thread, when it never was. Best re-read your posts, pal.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I should have inserted "if", but regardless, that was implied, pal


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If DCI made a "new and improved" Smart Vent, it was definitely needed, I would not suggest using the old one; http://www.cor-a-vent.com/blog/index.cfm?p=11

Gary
PS. Thanks for the follow-up!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Gary in WA said:


> PS. Thanks for the follow-up!


You're welcome :laughing:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

'Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional'.... read that somewhere, seems to fit here. 

Gary


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

55 here!


----------

